# Kool website



## Zujitsuka (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is Mark Hatmaker's website.  I like this guy.  His 'extreme boxing' video series and his ground fighting video series are getting high praise.  Check his site out at http://www.extremeselfprotection.com

Peace & blessings,


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2002)

What is the _Boombattle_ to which he refers?


----------

